# Short comp w/CineStrings



## RiffWraith (Dec 25, 2013)

*Dark Are My Dreams*

Merry Christmas to all those who celebrate!  

Above is a piece I put together today (didn't have anything else to do :lol: ) It is just CStrings, and nothing else. There is a little bit of EQ on the basses, and some Spaces reverb. Ran this through my hw comp. as well.

All the patches are non-vib. Wanted to use some vib, but it's not working here. :? 

Curious to hear everyone's thoughts. If anyone thinks something sounds funky, or needs some work, speak up!

Cheers.


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 25, 2013)

Like the composition, very beautiful. There's something going on with the strings on the left, maybe cut some frequencies out because it sounds a bit harsh. Brass and low bass sound good. When the high strings come in it sounds very nice and lush, but there's still that frequency that needs to be chopped.

Thanks for sharing dude.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 25, 2013)

Firstly , Merry Christmas Jeff . The library sound lovely , warm , and beautifully balanced , and great composition to show it off . I'm still trying to come to some clarity as to which String library I will add to my workhorse HS . I should have know better , ( all I can hear is Richard Marx now ) , than to go back to CineStrings after narrowing it down over the last week or 2 . Thanks for sharing and placing the library back on the table


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

Cas > you hear brass? There is none. 

Cheers.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 26, 2013)

Great stuff Jeff - Lovely balance/tone/writing. The thing I can appreciate the most out of this is the dynamic range of the library - Lots of depth there..



Thanks for sharing!


Ryan :D


----------



## milesito (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds really rich string sound and a nice balanced orchestration! Did you use the dry mics? Which hall setting in spaces did you apply to get this sound?

Thanks riffwraith for sharing!


----------



## AC986 (Dec 26, 2013)

Just out of interest did you apply a low cut EQ? If so at what range? 

TIA>Adrian


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey guys - thanks! :D 



milesito @ Thu Dec 26 said:


> Did you use the dry mics? Which hall setting in spaces did you apply to get this sound?


 
I used the DS mix, and the *Hamburg Cathedral B TS FR 2.0 *from Spaces.



adriancook @ Fri Dec 27 said:


> Just out of interest did you apply a low cut EQ? If so at what range?



The only eq I used was on the basses - using the Kontakt EQ, I cut 1.9 db of 153hz with a bw of 2.6, and boosted 1.8 db of 5.3k with a bw of 2.7

Cheers.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 27, 2013)

very nice one.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 27, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Thu Dec 26 said:


> The only eq I used was on the basses - using the Kontakt EQ, I cut 1.9 db of 153hz with a bw of 2.6, and boosted 1.8 db of 5.3k with a bw of 2.7
> 
> Cheers.



I like the way some of the notes come in at the start of a phrase. But there is something in the low end that sounds turgid (talking sound here). Could you do me a favour and put the whole thing up an octave? 
TIA Adrian.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 27, 2013)

Turgid?!?! Yanked out the thesaurus for that one, huh? :lol: 

Here is the track with the celli and basses +1 oct:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/DAMD_8va1.mp3

It's a bit lower in overall volume, but otherwise the same mix. I kinda like it like that as well - but I think I like the other one a bit better. here's where a good, experienced orchestrator comes in handy - they would know what would really work best.

Thoughts?


----------



## AC986 (Dec 28, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Fri Dec 27 said:


> Turgid?!?! Yanked out the thesaurus for that one, huh? :lol:
> 
> Here is the track with the celli and basses +1 oct:
> 
> ...



Yes sorry about that. Certainly wouldn't get into Harvard or Princeton with vocabulary like that. :D 

In this context i.e the bassier sound, it simply means a bit swollen.

Yeah! up an octave worked for me. I just wanted to hear for my own interest how that translated. You could move it up during the piece, after it's original lower register and it would work, but of course I realise you're just giving it a trial.

It's sort of Silence of the Lambs meets LOTR meets The Godfather.

I like it.


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 30, 2013)

Ha yeah it must have just been my piece reverberating through my mind at the time, which you should check out when you get a chance


----------

